# Motorized Bar Stool Stack In Ohio



## Steve (1/4/09)

he'd have to be a home brewer with an invention like this?

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/world/795983/ma...shing-bar-stool

Cheers
Steve


----------



## chappo1970 (1/4/09)

Meh? That ain't nothin'! Bunch of yanky sooks!

Try this AND it's an Aussie and it's on the Gold Coast and it's Queensland!







Edit: and it works!


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Try this AND it's an Aussie and it's on the Gold Coast and it's Queensland!



As opposed to the other Gold Coast where?   

Regarding the OP, fit that with a party keg, soda stream bottle and radio and i reckon we've got a good candidate for a group buy/AHB build day  

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## mika (1/4/09)

If you want to keep yourself amused, search with google images ' Bar Stool Racer' ..... it's on my 'To do list'


----------



## Supra-Jim (1/4/09)

LOL, just googled it, they look awesome!!!






edit: just found this : http://barstoolracerkits.com/classic-cruiser.html

:icon_cheers: SJ


----------



## chappo1970 (1/4/09)

How farkin' cool are those babies? Beer, petrol, engines and the high possibility of bodily damage and mayhem, doesn't get any better.


Anyone wanna go halvies in building one? I have a retired ride on that could be modified?

Guess not, stupid thing to ask I know, this is a beer forum but if I get any more bored today I might have to start working up plans.


----------



## Sully (1/4/09)

How about building one of these babies instead....


----------



## chappo1970 (1/4/09)

Where's the stubbie holder go Sully?

nothing the barstool can't do apparently?


----------



## RdeVjun (1/4/09)

Apparently 28 year- old Kile had '15 beers' and banged into something or maybe just lost it on 'a bar stool powered by a deconstructed lawn mower.' :blink: 
Article on SMH, wasn't quite sure which would be the appropriate forum as there's a bit of crossover, so I whimped out and put it here. Good pic, seems its still intact. A fun- looking bit of kit too, plenty of imagination went into it, I just hope da fuzz don't be siezin' it fer "evidence" and go tearing around the parking lot on it for "dynamic performance testing" or something. 
Some would say he's a legend? Could've been if it had actually killed him, seems he's only been injured though...
:lol: Enjoy!


----------

